# Period 7 days late...



## lil' love (Nov 19, 2001)

How common is it for AF to be late and the women not be pregnant?

My history~ I have 3 kids. After # 3, my husband had a vasectomy. that was 3 years ago in may.
Now my period is 7 days late. I know I can go and get a test, but I am almost postive it will be negative ( and scared it will be positive). I figured I will give my body until friday before I take a preg test.

Has anyone else had this experience? My periods are almost always right on the money.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

It is possible that your body ovulated late. Lots of things can cause late ovulation.

I'd wait and see, and test this weekend.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Moved to Fertility.


----------

